# Campare H&K 45, Walther PPQ 45 and FN-P 45 - range "target" accuracy



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

I have those three pistols. All are the full sized models. None of these pistols are modified in any way, and all have had between 300 and 1000 rounds through them. The three pistols are similar in weight, size and operation. The FN FNP and the H&K HK45 are DA/SA, the Walther PPQ is Striker. The DA/SA pistols were fired in SA only.

I enjoy shooting several handguns in my collection, but shooting the big bores is challenging and fun...if not fast. <g>

Anyway, here is the range set up I used:
Indoor range
7 yards
Ammo was all Freedom Munitions 230g FMJ reloads
"Target" shooting - that is, slow and deliberate, no drawing from a holster, shot timer, etc.

The three dates I shot, I shot each pistol an equal amount, each between 30 rounds one day, up to 50 rounds today. I randomly selected their firing order, firing 5 rounds before switching to the next pistol. My results were identical each day.

From most to least accurate:

Walther PPQ
FN FNP
HK 45

None of these are "inaccurate" and none are "target pistols". The difference in group size was within an inch of each other; but it was consistent. All pistols shot very close to point of aim.

I was a little surprised. I expected the H&K to be the most accurate, and the FN to be the least. Also noteworthy, my purchase cost of these three is the _opposite _of their accuracy; though the FNP was bought used, and the PPQ was bought when Walther was running a sale (I bought a Walther PPQ 9mm and 40 S&W at the same time!)

I am curious if anyone else has compared any of these three to their own "service grade" 45s?


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Nice shooting review, I believe however a caveat may be in order. It may boil down to which pistol "you" shoot the best. I assume the PPQ was a .45 as well? That being said and unless you bench the pistols for groups you may not know which one may be more accurate than the other, if at all. 

Generally, but not in all cases, the pistols we shoot are all more accurate than we are. The ergonomics and trigger of the PPQ may be a reason you shot it so well, or your famialiarity with the pistol. However, I would suspect the SA triggers on the DA/SA's would be just as nice. :smt1099


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

denner12 said:


> Nice shooting review, I believe however a caveat may be in order. It may boil down to which pistol "you" shoot the best. I assume the PPQ was a .45 as well? That being said and unless you bench the pistols for groups you may not know which one may be more accurate than the other, if at all.
> 
> Generally, but not in all cases, the pistols we shoot are all more accurate than we are. The ergonomics and trigger of the PPQ may be a reason you shot it so well, or your famialiarity with the pistol. However, I would suspect the SA triggers on the DA/SA's would be just as nice. :smt1099


Yep, all pistols are 45 acp. I agree with your comments. My goal was to figure out which I shot better, not which was the more accurate gun, but I never made that clear upon re-reading what I wrote earlier. That's why I did not bench-rest the pistols. The three pistols are similar, but each has its subtle differences that affect my ability to shoot them accurately. For instance, the PPQ has a pretty light trigger, which is why some folks won't carry it. But I only shoot my PPQs on the range. The FN is a a bit heavier gun, and it "feels" the best in my hand, and tends to stay on target better than the lighter PPQ. The H&K also feels great in my hand. If I had to choose one over the others I could not do so; I like shooting each.

If I can stray from my original post for a minute: On carry pistols - Generally I do not prefer striker pistols.....just something about them when I dry fired them, and I have concerns when holstering them. Also, I only rarely fire my DA/SA pistols in other than the SA mode....since I don't carry them, I don't see the point. For carry I much prefer my H&K P30 sk, v1/LEM. It's a "sort of DAO" action; but not the awful DAO pistols I used to carry when I was a LEO. The P30 is hammer fired, so I can check with my thumb upon holstering that it does not become "cocked" when I re-holster.


----------

